# Am I doing something wrong with Coconut coir?!



## kezilulu (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all I've just switched to coconut coir. It came in a brick form. I followed the instructions which said soak for 30 mins in 3 litres of water so I did but it seemed really wet so I squeezed out the excess water that I could and put it in the enclosure but it's really messy?! Am I doing something wrong?! Was I supposed to let it dry out a bit?!
Thank you
xXx


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 15, 2014)

It is messy that is why I like to mix it with dirt close to 50/50 then I add just a little sand.


----------



## J_W (Jan 15, 2014)

The nice thing about it is that it's fairly cheap and holds moisture well. It definitely is messy, but it's manageable. After a while it starts to dry out so I either put it back into a bucket of water to soak, or I pour water into it while it's in the enclosure and then mix it all up again. The latter is easier because you don't have to pull it all out. I also squirt it all down twice a day, which helps it retain moisture and also waters my plants in there.


----------



## Blakem (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought a Brick that requires 7 gallons of water. It took 3-4 days to come to a consistency that I was okay with. You want it to be damp, not wet.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 15, 2014)

A lot of folks find it "messy".  Have you patted it down well? If it's too damp normally just a few hours (or days if really wet) under those lights and heat will get it drying nicely. Might want to place either a moss or small flat rocks around the water dish to help keep tracking coir into the water down.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 15, 2014)

The easiest way for me is to mix 3 bricks of coco coir at once in a large tub. Then I scoop it out as I need it. For more moist I scoop to the bottom. For less moist I scoop across the top. No mess, just need space for the 4' long tub. This also helps keep humidity levels up in the tort room.

When I add substrate to the enclosure I add it to one side so that the tort can choose his area of comfort. Then the next day I'll mix it together as needed. I try not to make the enclosure too wet; just damp is good.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 15, 2014)

It's always messy at when it is fresh. Keep packing it down with your hands or a flat object. After a few days it won't be so messy.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree with the above. I hand pack mine down. It is much less messy that way. My russian babies all dig it up when they burrow into it so I have to re-pack it all the time while they are in their outdoor enclosures sunning.


----------



## james1974 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just remember how much water you used this time and reduce it a little each time till you like it thats how I did mine now I can mix the right amount each time and it's just right but it's going to be a little messy no matter what right at first.You can also mix it a couple days ahead of time break it up and let it dry a little before you use it.It's a great soil I wouldn't use anything else.It has a natural ability to fight the growth of bacteria mold and odors.I do daily spot cleaning and only change mine every three months.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2014)

I only replace my coco coir if I'm moving a new tortoise into an enclosure.

Hey. On a side note, let's all guess how old James is going to be this year on his birthday.


----------



## james1974 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: RE: Am I doing something wrong with Coconut coir?!*



Tom said:


> I only replace my coco coir if I'm moving a new tortoise into an enclosure.
> 
> Hey. On a side note, let's all guess how old James is going to be this year on his birthday.



It's one that puts me either over the hill or under it Tom!!!lol


----------



## Harpy (Jan 16, 2014)

I love that stuff. Use it for most of my reptiles, including a red-foot tortoise and ornate wood turtles.. Works better in dry enclosures. Yes, It is messy when wet. My woodies are always tracking it into the water, turning it to muck. I have better results when I mix it...sand or cypress works well. 

hope this helps


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 16, 2014)

Usually when I use coco coir (and it's always too wet like that) I add in a big bag of New Zealand long fibred sphagnum moss. Mix it all together and it's perfect. The moss gives some substance to the coir as well.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 16, 2014)

Plus once it is used, don't trash the coir. Instead you can use it for planting soil in your pots.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> Hey. On a side note, let's all guess how old James is going to be this year on his birthday.



Um-m-m-m...let's see ***taps front teeth with index finger whilst turning eyeballs skyward*** 2014 less 1974....or, if you're too lazy to do the math, just look at James' CP page! 

the big 40​


----------



## Saleama (Jan 16, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Plus once it is used, don't trash the coir. Instead you can use it for planting soil in your pots.



This! I dump mine in the "yard" and when needed I use it in the Tortoise garden to plant stuss or shore up areas that have sunken in. I have several mini gardens with coco coir in them. Plants love it plus it has all those added "goodies" from the tortoise poop that the good bugs love.

When first wetting it, the hotter the water the less you have to use and the easier it is to handle. Also, if you keep some dry loose coir in a bin you can use that to dry up any that you may have overhydrated on the first pass.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Plus once it is used, don't trash the coir. Instead you can use it for planting soil in your pots.
> ...



This is a fantastic way to spread tortoise disease organisms around your place. Especially if you have any WC tortoises or a mix of different species.


----------



## Harpy (Jan 16, 2014)

One thing I have noticed, if I keep coco-fiber in a constantly moist enclosure I get tons of yellow mold spores...and once I dry it out, get mushrooms - which are cool in a frog tank, not so for torts that might eat them.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...




Let's not jump to any hasty conclusions here. I can't speak for Salema, as I have never been to see how things are set up there, but I can speak of my own home. I don't use much of the coir in anything but pots, because I find it tends to float away in a heavy storm. I am sure it would work if mixed into your soil, but I usually am not working in any of my spots to improve the soil.

I use my left over coir substrate in big empty cat litter buckets made into plant pots. They are great for tomatoes and peppers, especially. I do not place these pots within my enclosures and what is grown in them is for my human use. I also top layer with "clean" (as in not used by tortoises) mulch to help hold in moisture, so not even I get back splashed tortoise germs. What might leak out the holes in the bottom with extra water goes into the soil and grass where no tortoises are running free to graze.

I do use the left over cypress mulch bedding as mulch, but only within the outdoor enclosure of the tortoise(s) it came from. So no spreading of tortoise cooties here. However I doubt it takes much time out in the sunshine and the heat the composting mulch makes by itself, for even any possible cooties to be killed off. Not something I have researched. 

Like I said this is what I do here, I can't speak for others.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 16, 2014)

james1974 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. On a side note, let's all guess how old James is going to be this year on his birthday.
> ...



Don't fret the years. I graduated from University of Illinois - Champaign in 1974, and I am neither over or under that hill. And yes, I can still use a slide rule.... maybe.


----------

